# 24V Kurzschlussfest / Stand der Technik



## Softi79 (30 Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Frage gibt es eine Vorschrifft DIN ISO EN VDE.... in der geschrieben steht das eine 24V AUsgangsspannung an einem Servoregler/umrichter kurzschlussfest sein muss?

Wir haben momentan einen solchen Regler, die 24V liegen an einem M8 Stecker an, gibt es durch den Sensor einen Kurzschluss so muss der Motor eingeschickt werden um einen internen Sicherungswiderstand zu tauschen ca.400€. (Servomotor mit integrierter Elektronik) Das ist doch nicht Stand der Technik oder?


Vielen dank für eure Antworten
Gruß Softi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 Juni 2006)

Softi79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> folgende Frage gibt es eine Vorschrifft DIN ISO EN VDE.... in der geschrieben steht das eine 24V AUsgangsspannung an einem Servoregler/umrichter kurzschlussfest sein muss?




IMHO Nein.

Nur im Ex-Bereich gibt es dazu Vorschriften.

Es hindert dich ja auch niemand daran, 230V auf die 24V zu geben.
Klar, das der Servo dann den Abgang macht, mann kann halt nicht alle möglichen Fehlverhalten des Anwenders absichern, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Softi79 (30 Juni 2006)

*RE, Re Betriebszustand, Verschleis, Handhabung*

Ja schon klar, aber wenn jemand 230V auf einen 24V Ausgang gibt dann ist das "Falsche Handhabung" Aber das ein Sensor auf Kurzschluss geht ist ja nach ein paar Jahren ein "Betriebszustand" und wenn eine Sensor für 30€ kaputt geht dann darf als Folgefehler wohl kaum ein Motor den Geist aufgeben oder?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 Juni 2006)

Was ist dass denn für ein Antrieb ?

Ist vielleicht schon etwas krass, wenn dass ganze Ding abraucht, aber was willst du dagegen tun ?


----------



## UniMog (30 Juni 2006)

"Stand der Technik"

Das ist auch so ein toller Ausdruck da gehen bei mit schon die Haare hoch.
Meisten kommt so ein Sprüch immer wenn jemand nicht weiter weiß oder 
anderer Meinung ist das hat aber jetzt nichts mit den Fall hier zu tun.

Mich würde mal der Hersteller und die Type interessieren.
Vielleicht habt Ihr den Servo nicht nach Angaben des Herstellers eingebaut 
und sowas wie eine flinke Sicherung vergessen.

netten Gruß


----------



## Softi79 (30 Juni 2006)

*Re*

da muss ich dich enttauschen wir müssen jetzt nach dem Abrauchen eine Feinsicherung einbauen, bis der Hersteller seine Elektronik nachgebessert hat. Vorschlag vom Hersteller!
Goggel mal: servoantrieb mit integrierter elektronik
;-)

Und den Begriff "Stand der Technik" habe ich nicht verwendet weil ich nicht weiter weis, sondern weil ich keinen direkten Zugang zu den ganzen Normen habe und es für mich absoluter Hohn ist zu sagen es kann schon apssieren das beim einem kurzschluss eines 24V Endschalters ein ganzer Servoregler abrauchen kann


----------



## UniMog (1 Juli 2006)

Naja ich hätte schon lange eine Feinsicherung eingebaut. 
So wie Du es beschreibst ist euch ja schon öfters die Elektronik um die Ohren geflogen.

Dann habe ich mir mal die Antriebe angesehen machen eigentlich einen
optisch guten Eindruck.
Wir setzen bei uns immer Berger Lahr oder Siemens ein ob es da auch 
solche Probleme gibt muß ich mal meine Kollegen fragen.

"Sensor einen Kurzschluss" das ist auch ein Problem das ich erst einmal
erlebt habe. Wenn bei uns die Sensoren defekt sind dann schalten Sie meisten immer durch oder geben kein Lebenzeichen mehr von sich. 
Was habt Ihr da für einen Hersteller ?????  

Manchmal geht der Schuß mit der "Geiz ist Geil Einstellung" nach hinten los.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Juli 2006)

Softi79 schrieb:
			
		

> Goggel mal: servoantrieb mit integrierter elektronik




Wenn du uns nicht verraten willst, welchen Hersteller ihr einsetzt,
liegt es vielleicht daran, dass du an einem geheimen Projekt für den CIA arbeitest ?


----------



## Softi79 (11 Juli 2006)

das hängt nicht mit der CIA zusammen, aber wir wollen doch nicht die "zusammenarbeit" zwischen der Firma und uns gefärden.


Das ein Sensor auf Kurzschluss geht habe ich schon öffters erlebt, besonders dann wenn Mechaniker an der Anlage arbeiten und von "schonendem Umgang mit Kabeln noch nie etwas gehört haben" dann quetschen Sie die Kabel und schon haben wir einen Kurzschluss.


----------



## lefrog (19 Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Also ein Kurzschluss in der Auswerteelektronik eines Sensors (gleich ob mechanisch oder elektronisch) und ein Kurzschluss in einer Leitung auf Grund von unsachgemäßer Handhabe halte ich für zwei Paar Schuhe. 

Leider trift das letztere auch bei uns hin und wieser auf, was mich dazu bewegt hat, die Leitungen in Schutzschläuche zu ziehen. Sicherlich ein zusätzlicher Kostenfaktor bzl. Material und Arbeitszeit, aber irgendwann kann sich das rentieren.

Ein Kurzschluss in einem Sensor, also seiner Versorgungsspannung (=Kurzschluss für die Quelle) ist mir bisher nie vorgekommen. Mag aber nicht heissen das es das nicht gibt. Bei der einen Ventilinsel (ich weiß, kein Servoregler...) von Festo wird sogar Überlast und Kurzschluss ausgewertet und angezeit - ohne defekt. Ich währe froh wenn sowas bei allen Herstellern als Grundausstattung angeboten werden würde... Bis dahin einfach über Sicherungsklemme und Feinsicherung absichern - sischer is sischer... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## UniMog (19 Juli 2006)

Habe auch noch eine Frage oder Idee

Kann man den Servo von Deiner Firma XY auch mit externen 24VDC versorgen ????

Gruß


----------



## Softi79 (25 Mai 2008)

Meinst du die 24V für die Endschalter oder die gesamt 24V für die Elektronik?

Die Elektronik versoregen wir von außen mit 24V. 
Die 24V für die endschalter generiert dann die Elektronik intern.

Ob man die Endschalter von außen Versorgen kann, müsste ich prüfen.

Gruß Softi


----------



## Gecht (25 Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## MW (25 Mai 2008)

Gecht schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.


 
Jetzt kann jedenfalls keiner Sagen das er nicht lange genug darüber nachgedacht hat, waren ja nur fast 2 Jahre bedenkzeit *ROFL*


----------



## Softi79 (25 Mai 2008)

Tja wie war das noch? gut Ding will weile haben ....:icon_lol: 
Solangsam habe ich das Forum halt für mich Entdeckt. Ist echt klasse dieses Forum. Und ich denke es gehört zum guten Ton wenn man den Leuten auch zurückschreibt und das es Unimog noch gibt dacht ich es wird Ihn auch interessieren ;-)

Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## TommyG (27 Mai 2008)

Na dann,

auf Dein Wohl, alter Leichenfledderer...

:sm24:


----------

